# Canadian Intelligence Corps Museum



## larry Strong (13 Apr 2016)

Hi all. 

Does the current version of the CIC have a Regimental museum? If so can someone provide an address of some sort please. 

Cheers
Larry


[Edit Title to clarify post.]


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (13 Apr 2016)

Yes, but we are not allowed to tell you where.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vG6vUEW7Q_Q


----------



## George Wallace (13 Apr 2016)

To my knowledge, there is no museum.  The majority of historic documents and items are kept at the CFSMI in Kingston.  

Each individual unit maintains small collections, but I know of none that have a professional or dedicated staff maintaining much more than a small unit display.

The Branch 'Historian', Harold A. Skaarup, has written a history of the Branch.
http://silverhawkauthor.com/canadian-intelligence-corps-c-int-c-history-insignia_327.html 

Publications:

Major Robert Elliot's book "Scarlet to Green"

Harold A. Skaarup's four volumes "Out of Darkness - Light"


----------



## mariomike (13 Apr 2016)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Yes, but we are not allowed to tell you where.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vG6vUEW7Q_Q



“Those who say don't know, those who know don't say?"


----------



## larry Strong (13 Apr 2016)

Thanks all. 

Is there an email address for the OR of the CFSMI?

Looking for a picture of Major Basil George Foreman OBE

Cheers
Larry


----------



## Blackadder1916 (13 Apr 2016)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Looking for a picture of Major Basil George Foreman OBE



Was Major Foreman later promoted within the order? 

https://www.thegazette.co.uk/London/issue/37262/supplement/4557


> The KING has been graciously pleased, on the
> advice of His Majesty's Canadian Ministers, to give
> orders for the following promotion in, and appointments
> to, the Most Excellent Order of the British
> ...



I tried searching by google but with that name it invariably results with endless pages about cooking with an electric grill.


----------



## larry Strong (13 Apr 2016)

I believe so, I have his pers file, will check after work.


Yup I now know everything about a specific grill 


Cheers
Larry


----------



## Chispa (14 Apr 2016)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Hi all.
> 
> Does the current version of the CIC have a Regimental museum? If so can someone provide an address of some sort please.
> 
> ...




Seen small displays, never a museum dedicated on C. INT C., although fleebay has CB’s, Buttons etc. 12 Service Battalion Museum http://12svcbnmuseum.org/

SUPPLEMENT TO THE LONDON GAZETTE, 13, SEPTEMBER, 1945 4557
To be Additional Members of the Military Division of the said Most Excellent Order:—
Captain Basil George FOREMAN, Canadian Intelligence Corps.
https://www.thegazette.co.uk/London/issue/37262/supplement/4557/data.pdf


This data was compiled from The National Archives Catalogue number WO 373 Recommendations for Honours and Awards
This compilation copyright © Geoff Sullivan 2010 and was inspired by WW2talk.com The WW2 Forum, for discussion of all things World War Two.

0336- WO 373/73 Captain Forman Basil George Italy HEAD QUARTERS 1 CANADIAN CORPS, etc, etc.
http://www.hut-six.co.uk/WW2data/WO373-73.html


Maj Basil George Foreman Canadian Intelligence Corps, his medals.





http://gmic.co.uk/topic/2970-ww1-and-ww2-commonwealth-groupings/?page=8


Joseph

.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (15 Apr 2016)

This is almost funny, Larry.

I wonder if Chispa realizes he stumbled upon and has given you back the picture you yourself posted on the Gentlemen Military Interest Club site a few years ago.

 [


----------



## Chispa (15 Apr 2016)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> This is almost funny, Larry.
> 
> I wonder if Chispa realizes he stumbled upon and has given you back the picture you yourself posted on the Gentlemen Military Interest Club site a few years ago.
> 
> [



Well I had a strong clue, posted by Mr. Laurence Strong, at GMIC, have used its resources for many moons. Your right its [ funny 
With all the stuff I have, I tend too forget many times. GMIC picture collection as info provided is priceless too any family member researching.

Joseph.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (15 Apr 2016)

Noting the MID on his War Medal, found the gazetting.

https://www.thegazette.co.uk/London/issue/36917/supplement/683/data.htm


> Department of National Defence, Ottawa.
> 6th January, 1945.
> THE CANADIAN ARMY.
> The KING has been graciously pleased to approve
> ...


----------



## larry Strong (16 Apr 2016)

Hello Chispa

Thank you for the reply. I appreciate the time and effort put into it. Unfortunatly I am still looking for a picture of the gentleman in question

Again "many thanks" for your reply 

Cheers
Larry




			
				Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> This is almost funny, Larry.
> 
> I wonder if Chispa realizes he stumbled upon and has given you back the picture you yourself posted on the Gentlemen Military Interest Club site a few years ago.
> 
> [



Yeah, shows what a small world we live in now.....

Thanks for the link to Harold A. Skaarup, George. I emailed him and got a very nice reply back, however again no luck.


Blackadder, thanks for the MID link, that's one I did not have.

Well the search continues.....


Cheers
Larry


----------



## Chispa (16 Apr 2016)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Hello Chispa
> 
> Thank you for the reply. I appreciate the time and effort put into it. Unfortunatly I am still looking for a picture of the gentleman in question
> 
> ...



Hi, thank you kindly, appreciated, however fallowed Blackadder’s post, found the PDF, etc, fast, with all the Foreman grill cloture got peckish. 
While eating google search, noticed Maj. Basil G...Foreman in small print from GMIC, stumbling on your old post.

Quickly looked for a “picture,” found noting, today while at ancestry.ca found 2,700 George Foreman’s, non with Basil, looked at some memorial PDF’s, 
they all have pic’s, see if the Maj., was part of the Canadian Legion, nothing.

I checked Legion, apparently his a survivor, my CDN SWW files no death under Major Basil George Foreman is listed. 

I would gingerly suggest, on GMIC you post a thread with the header: Major Basil George Foreman, Canadian Intelligence Corps WWII, Photo Needed. 
Post all his stuff and see, might be a family member looking for info on his war service, like stated; today's WWW is a small place.

C.U.

Joseph


----------

